# 1 inch glass tile sliding problem..Help



## tripster (Jun 30, 2007)

Hey guys. Doing 1 inch glass accent tile in two bathrooms. The tile it is butting up against is thicker than the glass tile. The sheets of tile are sliding down on themselves because extra thinset is required to fill the height difference. all the extra thin set is coming out between the tiles, and spacers are required between all the 1 inch tiles. What a nightmare. It's taking to long to set these tiles. Any suggestions


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Maybe build up that area before adding the thinner tile :thumbsup:


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Well Angus is the tile master here, hope he pitches in.

My 2 cents - build up the thinset first, let dry, then install tile. You do know the colour of the thinset will come through the tile?

Some people also only use starquartz urethane grout so as to not break the glass mosaics.


----------



## jhammer7 (Nov 19, 2009)

You might have to fill that layer with a thicker material first, Wedi makes an 1/8 inch board.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

jhammer7 said:


> You might have to fill that layer with a thicker material first, Wedi makes an 1/8 inch board.


That's the manner I was thinking. 1/8" I'm sure would be too thick but you could use a sheet membrane. Kerdi is 8mil. Kerdi-Band is 4mil. NobleSeal TS is 30mils.


----------



## gideond (May 17, 2007)

Yep strips of Kerdi would be my call too. Between the membrane and the thinset under it you can build up just enough to make the difference. Also, use the correct thinset for the glass. We use Adesilex, which is lighter weight and doesn't seem to slide nearly at all.


----------



## tripster (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks guys that was an option I was thinking of. Ditra XL fits perfect. Never used it on a wall. I believe the shear strength test prove it stronger than Kerdi. Anyone used Ditra on the wall?


----------



## LoFiMofo (Jan 12, 2011)

Sometimes i set the tile on 1/4" hardybacker board first, then after it is dried I set the piece with modified thinset. It works great when the thickness is just right. But sometimes it's too thick and protrudes out a little. When that occurs I make a jig or a gauge out of a piece of tile or wood that will allow just enough mud ( I use custom float) so that when dried tile will be flush.


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

*Using Ditra on the wall*

I have used the Ditra like your suggesting twice before with good success.

I normally find that an inexpensive ceramic tile works as well and we set the mosiac to the back of the tile and then score the glazed side with the grinder and set it in place. This allows you to handle larger sections and install like a tile.

Before I figured this trick out we would set in a board the same width as the inlay and grout joints and then set everything but the inlay. Next we mad a jig to fill the backer with the right amount of thinset and let set up. Then go back and set the inlay.

Setting them first on a thin tile is easy and stiffens them right up...

Good Luck


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

katoman said:


> Some people also only use starquartz urethane grout so as to not break the glass mosaics.


regular grout can break glass mosaics? have i just been lucky in the past? or are you saying that sanded grout can scratch the glass?


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

tripster said:


> Hey guys. Doing 1 inch glass accent tile in two bathrooms. The tile it is butting up against is thicker than the glass tile. The sheets of tile are sliding down on themselves because extra thinset is required to fill the height difference. all the extra thin set is coming out between the tiles, and spacers are required between all the 1 inch tiles. What a nightmare. It's taking to long to set these tiles. Any suggestions


You might want to explore some of the more specialized thinsets. 

There are some very, very good thinsets made specifically to avoid tile sag, especially with glass tiles. I can't remember all the different ones, but a search of some of the thinset manufacturers websites will help you out. Adasilex is one I recall we have used before. You won't find these at home depot and they don't sell for $10 a bag.


----------



## TileWizard (Jan 14, 2011)

simply flat trowel the area a little thinker and let dry. come back and go over that. i've seen "professionals" do what is happening to you, with then squezing out of every joint, then they make the helper go back the next day and scrape it all out lol. use a little thicker mud so they dont slide also or even rapid set


----------



## Heritage (Mar 20, 2007)

I don't like the "trowel on" idea, not even for a small area where we had to do a 4" border of glass inset. It NEVER comes out straight :no:

Not to my eye anyway.

You can get 5/16 CBU and 1/2" Densshield, the 3/16 difference could be the winner depending on the thickness of the "OTHER" tile and if the glass is 3/8"...3/8" vs 1/2" gives you 1/8" of a difference and when you calculate the 3/16 difference you get from the backer and add the fact that you're probably using a 1/4" square trowel on the 1/2" inch and a 3/16 V-notch on the glass that should do it.

Especially if you're doing a border with the glass...you can set the glass first and fill the tiles around it if the border is parralel to the floor.


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

Heritage said:


> I don't like the "trowel on" idea, not even for a small area where we had to do a 4" border of glass inset. It NEVER comes out straight :no:
> 
> Not to my eye anyway.
> 
> ...


That's interesting. Are you suggesting screwing the 5/16 directly to the studs and butting the drywall to the cbu? Seems like the 5/16 would have a lot of flex in 14 1/2".


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

aptpupil said:


> regular grout can break glass mosaics? have i just been lucky in the past? or are you saying that sanded grout can scratch the glass?


The idea is that if there is any movement, standard grout which is rigid can break the fragile glass tiles.

If you use a urethane grout which maintains some flex in it, you prevent this possibly from happening.

I've heard of jobs where the glass tiles have broken. I don't/won't take the chance.

JMO


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

The job we are doing right now has 12 x 24 tiles half way up the wall, then 1" horizontal tiles above it. The upper tiles are on a sheet.

So to make the finish faces match we had to skim out the upper part of the wall. Used lightweight thinset by Mapai.


----------



## Heritage (Mar 20, 2007)

HandyHails said:


> That's interesting. Are you suggesting screwing the 5/16 directly to the studs and butting the drywall to the cbu? Seems like the 5/16 would have a lot of flex in 14 1/2".


Touche...we're talking about wall application. Yeah that wouldn't work.:thumbsup:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Mike Finley said:


> You might want to explore some of the more specialized thinsets.
> 
> There are some very, very good thinsets made specifically to avoid tile sag, especially with glass tiles. I can't remember all the different ones, but a search of some of the thinset manufacturers websites will help you out. Adasilex is one I recall we have used before. You won't find these at home depot and they don't sell for $10 a bag.



Of course, most glass tile manufacturers will recommend a thinset for setting their tiles. You should follow that recommendation first and foremost. 

Honest, a sheet of NobleSeal TS should help bridge any thickness difference.


----------



## tripster (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks for all the advice guys. Wedi board could not be sourced in time. Used a 1/4" trowel and flattened down the ridges for a consistent 1/8" skim coat. Worked well. 

Trip


----------



## Ceramictec (Feb 14, 2008)

Ditra backwards works for me when installing a glass accent band or listello.


----------



## Groutface (Jan 20, 2011)

Mike Finley said:


> You might want to explore some of the more specialized thinsets.
> 
> There are some very, very good thinsets made specifically to avoid tile sag, especially with glass tiles. I can't remember all the different ones, but a search of some of the thinset manufacturers websites will help you out. Adasilex is one I recall we have used before. You won't find these at home depot and they don't sell for $10 a bag.


Mapei ultralite mortar is "Money" in the literal sense can be used on walls and floors ,haven't used a reg mortar or mastic since I started using it ,great product.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Mike Finley said:


> You might want to explore some of the more specialized thinsets.
> 
> There are some very, very good thinsets made specifically to avoid tile sag, especially with glass tiles. I can't remember all the different ones, but a search of some of the thinset manufacturers websites will help you out. Adasilex is one I recall we have used before. You won't find these at home depot and they don't sell for $10 a bag.


Bostik (Durabond) makes a non sag thin set... maybe that'll do it.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Remember, if using glass, it's the manufacturer that specifies what type of thinset to use. Just make sure what you're purchasing fits the bill.


----------

